# 2 questions regarding Alaskan deposits and low-end purity.



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello,

I've been trying to look for a "map" of Alaskan gold-bearing areas. Sort of like a JPEG, PNG, SVG, etc...

I've got one for my state of Michigan, but I can't seem to find one for Alaska...

Basically a map that shows where the greatest concentrations are or have been found.

Also another thing.

What is the absolute lowest purity that is found in Alaska?
When I'm panning I'd like to base my mathematics on the lowest minimum value for gold concentration. This way it's a more realistic number and also if the gold is higher in concentration I'll just be more happy when I refine it.

Sort of like, hope for the best, but expect the worst.

Thanks everybody!

Kindest Regards


----------



## Irons (Jul 7, 2008)

especially if the impurity is Platinum or Rhodium.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 7, 2008)

Is there much Pt or Rh in Alaska??

I'm unsure of the mineral content up there!


Thanks!


----------



## Irons (Jul 7, 2008)

NuggetHuntingFool said:


> Is there much Pt or Rh in Alaska??
> 
> I'm unsure of the mineral content up there!
> 
> ...



If it's on a map, you are likely to find it is either a claim, private property or not worth bothering with. It's not as if you can take a map and read where x marks the spot and shovel buckets full of Gold.
The best thing to do is plan on a nice vacation and enjoy the country. If you find something, fine, if not, nothing is lost.
You might even try to spend the Summer working for someone else on their claim and see how it's done.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 7, 2008)

I plan on buying a 40 acre claim before the year is up.


I'm a fairly detail orientated person. So in my research prior to the purchase, I'm looking for a claim in the area of the most gold concentration. This way I'll stand the best chance at finding gold. And lots to boot.

I'll have the whole setup. Sluice box, shaker table, dredge, .44 Magnum, .338 Winchester Magnum, provisions, etc...

I plan on spending a Summer up there. I hear there is color in practically every single creek out there... but I'm looking for real data in regards to concentrations and known locations.

Thanks!


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 7, 2008)

I found a nice map here...

http://maps.akgeology.info/STSE/tsi.jsp


If you guys can provide anything else then please don't hesitate.


Thank you!


----------



## Irons (Jul 7, 2008)

NuggetHuntingFool said:


> I plan on buying a 40 acre claim before the year is up.
> 
> 
> I'm a fairly detail orientated person. So in my research prior to the purchase, I'm looking for a claim in the area of the most gold concentration. This way I'll stand the best chance at finding gold. And lots to boot.
> ...



Most of the good areas that are easy to get to are pretty well taken. You're smart to do your homework and buy or lease an existing claim.

I'm too old for that kind of adventure. There are surely others that would be glad to sell out and retire.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes. Most of the claims for sale are from people that want to opt out. Whether it be for health reasons, lack of interest or inability to search for more. I'm looking into some areas.

I'm just not sure which areas will give me the highest chances for success.


I'm haven't ruled-out just hiking in with a tent to some very remote country that's hard to navigate to either. I'm sure there are plenty of untouched placer deposits that are just nearly impossible to get to unless you're flown in by plane. I don't want to hike 100 miles to find nothing though.

Do you know any forum members here that are from Alaska??


Thanks for the replies too. I appreciate them!


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 8, 2008)

NuggetHuntingFool said:


> I'm looking for a claim in the area of the most gold concentration. This way I'll stand the best chance at finding gold. And lots to boot.



Right!!

Those are the ones that are always on the market-----the ones that produce heavily. 

May I suggest you give your thoughts some serious consideration? If it's good enough for you to spend your time, don't you suppose the rightful owner of the claim would be doing it instead of selling it? 

Be very careful that you're not buying a pig in a poke. 

Harold


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll judge it to the best of my ability and take all things into consideration.

If the person is young, enthusiastic, and eager to sell then I'll know something is wrong! I'll also do my homework with the authorities to make sure it's a validated claim that's legal and transferable.

I'm not sure that in order to stake a claim you have to have proof of it, but I would hope that's what the law states...

I appreciate your concerns, and I'll keep you all posted if I do end up purchasing a claim up there. In the meantime, I'm heading to Reno in December... Hopefully I'll find a few nice spots there and pull a few dozen ounces if I'm lucky! There's always a chance, still 90% of the gold on the planet left to be found by me!!!

Thanks.


----------



## sawmill (Jul 8, 2008)

Most of the claims that are for sale,are for guys with the same
idea as you have.
A real producing claim will only be sold for what the owner 
thinks it contains ,and what can be recovered.
The too old to mine ,or too sick story doesn't fly. If the claim is
good ,it would be snapped up at top dollar by a local miner.

The actual mining areas in Alaska is not that large,due to the
number of wilderness areas,national parks,state parks,reserves,
private land,and protected areas.

The BLM transferred millions of acres back to the state. The State
has been really lax handling new claims. Several of the claims have
been over filed 10 or more times in the last year or two.

If you are content with a few colors ,looking for a hobby,or maybe
finding an ounce or two,you can buy lots of claims.
If you are looking for a real honest working claim,have some real
deep pockets,or group of investors.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 8, 2008)

Interesting.

In order to make a claim. Do you have to have physical evidence justifying the claim??

I'd find it hard to believe if the laws stated otherwise.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sawmill (Jul 9, 2008)

I can file claims all day long from my living room.
A claim doesn't have to really be worth anything,
unless it is contested by the BLM ,Forest Service,or
state. The only time they will check for valid minerals
is if they want to evict the claimant,or turn down a
notice,or plan of operations.

Mining claim scams are an every day thing now.
Mineral surveys,assay work,tests, and related proof
of worth is the buyers responsibility.

Some of the claims that are for sale have been top
filed and are not even valid. Buying one of those can
result in serious law suits,plus you will not ever have
mineral rights.

Mineral content,value,and extent on a mining claim,
even with core drilling,and all the high tech stuff,is
still just an educated guess. Past production pretty
much just tells you that ,someone mined X amount.
They could have got it all,or anything that was worth
getting.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 9, 2008)

Seems like I need to be extra careful then.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## anycreekdrift (Feb 25, 2009)

Dear Nugget Fool
I live in one of the richest gold produceing districts of AK the Fairbanks district (that's past production). Cleary creek was and still is a paying creek even after the gold dredge took out almost the entire lower bench. But there are many other creeks and benches in the interior that are producer or can produce with one or two backs. Your forgot bug dope that's a must if you plan on roughing it. Its fairly easy in our state to stake a claim or file for one that someone has let go. Theres a DNR and a BLM office just in town(fairbanks). Also many of Alaska's placer deposits are deep like a shallow one would be 20 feet or less some go to the range of 350 feet before you reach bedrock. Also if you camp out on your claim or one thats leased the chances of you running into some one are small, but the random moose, rabbit, camp robber(thats a bird) are quite common I'll try and post a pic for your viewing pleasure. Also there is a reputable person that is trying to sell some claims in the state no connection to me but he did work and retire from the BLM's claim office about 10 years ago and now runs his own mining consulting office.


----------



## anycreekdrift (Feb 25, 2009)

AAAHHHHHH!!! Nothing like digging up muck when your looking for gold. It's the cream on top of the milk. LoL not really it's hard work


----------

